# Bluing steel frames



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone finished a steel frame with bluing?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluing_(steel)

It may be a hair brained idea but I think it might look good although it seems like a lot of work.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

febikes said:


> Has anyone finished a steel frame with bluing?
> QUOTE]
> 
> No, you're the first to think about it!
> ...


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

This keeps coming up. No doesn't work. Not the real bluing, not the diy kits, none of it.

-Schmitty-


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

This bike is gun blued:

https://secure.freemantransport.com/store/product/No26

I believe it is blued and then covered in Tree Wax or something.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

bluing is cool, but...
i had fully, i mean FULLY, polished trials bike.
it looked SOOOOOOOOO good when it was together 
but damn was it a pain to keep after.
especially when everybody says, "hey is that polished?"
as they dragged their greasy paw across the top tube..

i bet if you blued a frame a weekly rub of GT85 would keep it nice without getting gross..


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

davesauvageau said:


> This bike is gun blued:
> 
> https://secure.freemantransport.com/store/product/No26
> 
> I believe it is blued and then covered in Tree Wax or something.


I knew of that b/f I posted. They also think they have a unique idea... they didn't get the memo about bluing not working.

I could pee on a frame rub wax on it, put pictures up and offer it for sale. Doesn't mean jack about long term performance or even near short term performance.

-Schmitty-


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

I blued a frame as far back as 1995 I think...Looked great, didn't last long, ended up painting it.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

Schmitty said:


> I knew of that b/f I posted. They also think they have a unique idea... they didn't get the memo about bluing not working.
> 
> I could pee on a frame rub wax on it, put pictures up and offer it for sale. Doesn't mean jack about long term performance or even near short term performance.
> 
> -Schmitty-


I get you, like I said above, bluing is high maintenance, but it's not THAT bad. Especially if you live in a dry climate.
And if you're lazy about keeping it clean and dry, you'll learn to appreciate the patina that develops......it's a great theft deterrent!:thumbsup:


----------

